# In the process



## confusedrhy (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey well this is new to me and i just need people to talk to and understand what i am going through.
Well i am 16 years old and taking my GCSEs right now. I have had right side lower pelvic pain for the past 3 months and been in and out of gneay wards 3/4 times and no one wants to help me. Also i have been on pain killers for the whole duration of the pain and i have to come off one of them as i have started being sick on one of them. I have had cysts on my fallopian tube right side which burst before where i have a laparoscopy over two years ago so they asumed it was gneay. It feels like i am the only one in the world with and i am 16 and i should be out having fun, but this pain as caused me to be in a agoney and just be able to lay on the sofa for the past 10-11 weeks. I can only do surtain things, my friend and been great but they don't really understand the things going through my head. I have had all the emotions under the sun from crying myself to sleep at night due to the pain to feel like i should not be here anymore, so i decided to join this to see if they is others out there with similar problems. I am finally going to get sorted hopefully as i am having another laparoscopy in two weeks to try and find the problem. I have been so annoyed waiting i have done research of my own and think i may have endo which would explain the cysts on the fallaopian tube, i also have other symptoms for it so i am wondering if it could me that. I would like to know if where is any body else my age with whats going on with me.


----------



## Hannushka (Jan 15, 2011)

Hiya confusedrhy,
I'm not your age group but didn't want to read and run...
I hope they find the reason in your laparoscopy and burst those cysts which probably are the cause of your pains.
I also thought of endometriosis when I read your symptoms.  I suffer from it and that can also cause pains around the area it is at. Trust me, you are not the only one with these problems, and the good thing is, you are sorting this all out at a young age so try not to worry. If it is endo, it has a bad habit of returning every now and again but is easily got rid off again. 
I wish you the best of luck in your investigations and hope they can do something about your pains.
I have found that combination tablets of paracetamol/codeine help enormeously with my endo pains xx
Take care, hun 
Hanna


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi confusedrhy!

I am so sorry to hear that you are going through all this. It is the last thing you want when you have to concentrate on your exams.

We have endo and tubal sections of the forum that might help you.

Endo ~ CLICK HERE

Tubal Factors ~ CLICK HERE

Hopefully they will be able to give you some advice.

Sending you huge hugs, I hope you get this sorted soon, you shouldn´t have to put up with such pain.

Sue


----------



## confusedrhy (Jun 1, 2011)

hey 
and thank you it is so nice to find there are people like me, and now just waiting for the opperation.


----------

